# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Archimedes, industrial 6-axis robot arm, Eureka Robotics, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Eureka Robotics

Contributor - Nanyang Technological University

----------


## Airicist

Robot with human-like grip built by NTU Singapore start-up

Oct 8, 2019




> Hand it to the #NTUsg team behind the robot that autonomously assembled an IKEA chair and made headlines all over the world. Their new invention is Archimedes, a robot with a human-like grip that can pick up delicate optical lenses and mirrors with care and precision, and slot lenses into a custom loading tray to prepare them for coating. The #robot will be a boost to optical equipment manufacturers such as those in the camera, eyewear and medical imaging industries as it can improve productivity while reducing defects in production.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Eureka Robotics’ new robotic arm is designed for optical lenses and mirrors"

by Brian Heater
October 9, 2019

----------

